
Policy disagreements holding up the Senate coronavirus stimulus(5 things) - sharemywin
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/3/23/21190764/senate-cloture-vote-coronavirus-fails
======
sharemywin
1) Not enough protections on $500 billion for businesses(corp slush fund)

2) No money to people who don’t earn enough to file taxes

3) Not enough state aid, SNAP money, health money

4) No protections against eviction, foreclosure

5) No student loan forgiveness(10k)

